# Calling all Thieves! (Persona 5)



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2017)

The Calling Card has been sent! (sleeps for the rest of the day because my cat said I was tired) Although this one's differing quite a bit in its purpose, as it's calling for Thieves instead! What joy!

Things to note about this is that you at least know quite a bit about Persona 5, and just that one, knowing about 1-4 need not required. It will be more along the lines of the "Student by day" and maybe even some "Thief by night" if things happen to work out.

One more thing to note is that the major character I'll be using is a female of a very peculiar species, one that would much prefer another girl. Ciao

(Edit) This will most likely take place on somewhere that isn't the forums


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 21, 2017)

Reminder


----------



## Keywee612 (Jul 21, 2017)

Interesting, how is it work?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 30, 2017)

Persona 5 is a mix between a slice of life (Student by day) and possibly one of the best RPGs of all time (Thief by night with a catchy af battle theme). The roleplay will have elements of both sides, but it still needs to be worked out


----------



## McStuffy (Jul 31, 2017)

How much of P5 do I need to know? I just beat Madarame, and I'm moving on to the next dungeon.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 1, 2017)

McStuffy said:


> How much of P5 do I need to know? I just beat Madarame, and I'm moving on to the next dungeon.


Yeah, that's fine enough. Mostly just know about what Persona is


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 1, 2017)

Can Persona 1/2/3/4 players participate without having knowledge about 5th entry in the series?


----------



## McStuffy (Aug 1, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Yeah, that's fine enough. Mostly just know about what Persona is


That should be easy. I beat P3 and P4 and some other SMT games. Where are we gonna RP?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 1, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Can Persona 1/2/3/4 players participate without having knowledge about 5th entry in the series?


Yeah, that's perfectly fine



McStuffy said:


> That should be easy. I beat P3 and P4 and some other SMT games. Where are we gonna RP?


It could either be here or Discord, depending on how many that join


----------



## McStuffy (Aug 1, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Yeah, that's perfectly fine
> 
> 
> It could either be here or Discord, depending on how many that join


Well I'm down to play, do you need my discord info?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah, unless you find it easier to do on here


----------

